# found a small pump.. need a use!



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i found this really small fountain that just sits on a little bowl and managed to pry the tiny little pump out of there. im not really sure how much it will pump but if it helps it says 2 watt on one side. im sure theres some use for it inmy aquarium so if anyone has a use please tell me!


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

no uses at all? HELLOOO anyone??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have pictures of that pump, it could help. It sounds like a powerhead to me.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

ok hold on lemme go take some


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

heres the pic of it. its not a very good picture but who cares.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

those vents suck in water and the little nob controls the flow then the little tube at the top is the output of water


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It does look like a powerhead to me.:squint: To be safe, I'd try it in the pail. Have you test run(lol..not the car.:mrgreen: ) it already?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah i test ran it and it isnt a power definatly not. because the part that sucks water in isnt like a tube, plus it was in a fountain. could i use it as a power head?


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

hey blue wowo her pic is huge ? :checkedout: :demented: :question:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

blueblue48 said:


> yeah i test ran it and it isnt a power definatly not. because the part that sucks water in isnt like a tube, plus it was in a fountain. could i use it as a power head?


If that is powerful, not in a small tank. Your fish would probably end up being swept around by the currents it makes.:shake: Best not to use it as it may be not be designed for a powerhead.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

well blue lbue you can use it to drain water for water changes, a med mixer or sc or watever needs to be mixed. landscaper...., water current?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah water current maybe


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

how big is your tank?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

well i have 3, a 2.5 gallon a 10 gallon and a 30 gallon, but its not in any of them YET


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

the 30 gallon should do maybe put some sort of damper though it may still be too powerful use a >foam? breaker?something to breakup the flow


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah i can just adjust the flow but why would i need a flow?


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

oh yeah thats right im sorry

be imaginative in wat you can do with it  but make sure it looks nice maybe cover it or put in the gravel :shrugs:  w/e floats your boat


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

why would i need a current??


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

blueblue48 said:


> why would i need a current??


some fish like to have currents in their water home wat fish do you have?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

in the 30 gallon theres 1 small pleco 1 very small koi 1 guppy 1 corydora 2 neon tetras 2 zebra danios 2 black skirt tetras and 3 serpae tetras


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

hmmm im not sure but maybe the danior might like a small mild current...lemme check


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

nah nothing says they like currents. maybe to sway your live plants if you have any?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

not at the moment but soon ill be setting up my 10 gallon molly breeding project and i plan to put live plants in there. but it might disturb the babies too much. ill figure out something i guess.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

oh mm ok yeah the babies might get exaughsted swiming against the current best put that on hold =D good luck


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

That little pump will barely put a dent in the current in a 30 gallon tank, if the pump was out of a decorative fountain. The ones that you can put on a coffee table. Those kinds of pumps were not designed to push water there were designed to let wter trickle out. If it wasnt that type of pump then disregard this.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i have a couple of these things my mom dosnt use them anymore i havent used them but ive thought about it.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah its from a little table trickling fountain. but ill figure something out.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Being it a trickle fontain you could suction cup it to the edge of the tank and let it trickle into the tank breaking the surface of the water a little. If it is strong enoguh, you could set up a little make shift waterfall that the water is pumped up maybe a couple inches and then flows down some plexiglass with rocks siliconed to it. Maybe a cone doing the same thing for a centerpiece waterfall. Lots of options just need to be creative.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

i use a very small pump in my largest tank it has a perfectly ample pump at one end but i use the small one to help push the current round the tank and back to the pump and filter it helps the water quality i find as more of the water is being circulated....any help :?:


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

well my room is very dirt and i lost it right now but if i find it i might put it in my 10 gallon vivarium and run a tube from the output to a waterfall type thingy? it might work if i rearrange and make the water a little deeper.


----------



## Aquaticmoon (Nov 29, 2006)

How about a diy canister filter for smaller tanks?


----------



## ClarkyJ (Feb 18, 2007)

*Nice cat .*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

*Try This...*

I'm not sure what part of the pump you mean but if it's what I think it is I would use the pump with a feeder tank set up. Good luck with your pump journey. I have a buddy who has 5 Oscars and he's always needing feeder fish for those behemoths!


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I like the idea of a water-changing auto siphon pump. I use my Via aqua to do that since my new sump came with a pump.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

Clamp some plastic tubing to the output side and you've got one of these:
http://www.reefs.org/library/diy/diy11.html


----------

